# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Westend Virgins

## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

We are thinking about taking some good boardie advice for our upcoming trip and trying a few nights on the Westend. (Possibly Seastar?)

 Although we have been to Negril several times, we have never stayed "off the beach" so I was hoping to get some "Westend" tips from the pros. 

We are somewhat familiar with the area but have never spent a lot of time up in the cliffs. (usually just trying a few of the different bars)  

So, please tell me......what are some fun things to do during the day up there? (we can't sit at the bar ALL day)  :Wink:  

Also....if we try Seastar, are there some cool places to check out within walking distance? (i.e. ON the actual cliffs?) We absolutely love the sand and sea, but we really want to experience something new this trip as well. 

I'd love to hear any advice, comments, suggestions, and/or tips.

Thanks!
BS

----------


## SandT CHI

Do you have any must haves? For example, a pool, bar/restaurant on property, a/c?  Our favorite thing is snorkeling in the morning. If you go out early enough the beams of sunlight are awesome to watch the fish swim thru. The cliffs make it shadowy closer to the cliff. I can also jump off the cliffs for hours. If you are not as mobile it may be tough to get out of the water on some properties also.

----------


## mbdelong

My wife and I are also staying on the West End for the first time in June.  This will be our third trip to Jamaica but first time on the cliffs.  We are staying at Tensing Pen for our first 3 nights and then at the Riu Tropical Bay for ten nights.  I talked a friend into coming down and also my sister and her boyfriend.  Does anyone know if Tensing Pen will allow guests on thier property?  He will buy drinks at the bar but we would like for him to be able to chill with us at Tensing as he will be staying at the Riu .  Im so stoked about the cliffs.  We plan on chilling, swimming, snorkeling, drinking and trying restaraunts like Ivans, LTU Pub etc.  We have a friend from Jamaica who is going to take us to the Tosh Masoleum , YS Falls and the Pelican Bar. Later on in the week to break up the AI monotony .  Just a side note .  We recently went to Ton Sai beach in Krabi, Thailand and it has a very Jamaican vibe to it.  Posters of Bob everywhere , Halie Selassie and lots of spliffage to be had without fear.  I cant wait to go back to Jamaica.  Out of the 26 countries I have been fortunate to travel to Jamaica is hands down my favorite.  Can anyone tell me where Jenny's is and how much $ are her Special cakes?

----------


## Big_frank

You know I never stay anywhere but Seastar and I've told everyone who will listen why that is. It's the best value, cleanest, biggest room with Air, flat panel t.v. nice balconies/veranda hammocks, swim up bar and big pool. It's value for money and a great restaurant too. 
Lots of neat places to go near Seastar. Walk up to LTU for really good food and views of the sea. Hammock Park isn't too far.
Visit the Lighthouse, out of town Pastries for patties. Ahbees is a hop skip and a jump, Ivans if you want to spend, Negril Escape has great sunset views and good drinks and food. Lots of places to go. Ras Roddy's for Ital. is nearby. Seastar Lane is totally cool and safe. Wise Choice store for liquor, beer, mix and snacks

----------


## saeyedoc

Personally, I like staying right on the water when I'm in JA. The only place we've stayed on the West End is The Caves, which is great, but ridiculously expensive. Rockhouse is a great property, but a little too fancy for our tastes. Xtabi might be nice, I've never stayed there but have been for drinks. Same with Catcha,  we've had dinner there and it's a great property with really good food. Everyone I've seen comment on it loves staying there. Depends on budget I guess. Seastar is popular as a good value with fun vibe there, but it's not on the water.

----------


## mbdelong

Sorry. Not trying to hijack thread but if someone knows about my friend hanging out with us at Tensing Pen and Jenny's cakes it would be helpful.

----------


## Vinny Bogan

My two cents is "Stay at The Castle"  "Stay at The Castle"   "Stay at The Castle"  "Stay at The Castle"

That may be four cents, but I've been staying there for years and I love it. Quiet, but with parties close by. Great food onsite "Teddy's Hideaway" and a fridge in your room so you don't end up spending a fortune on the little things. I've been there with friends, girlfriends, family of all ages and everyone enjoyed The Castle. 

It's a great home base. The beach is 5 minutes away, All the West End must sees are walking distance, or a quick taxi run. The cleanliness is impeccable, the staff is warm and attentive, the management treats you like long lost family.

I could go on, but you get the picture . . .

----------


## groove16

> Sorry. Not trying to hijack thread but if someone knows about my friend hanging out with us at Tensing Pen and Jenny's cakes it would be helpful.


i never stayed at tensing Penn, but we bought a drink there last trip and was able to swim and jump from the bridge....

Jennys special cake is about 10.00, i think.....jennys is a good ways away, toward to bottom of the cliff road...aubies also has special cake and it is almost across the street from tensing penn.....

----------


## mbdelong

Thanks.  Ill make a note of that.

----------


## SandT CHI

If you don't need a pool or a bar on site I would stay at Blue Cave Castle also. Such an awesomely unique place. Not having a bar for us is actually a plus because you can save a ton of money on drinks. We don't do all the fancy drinks so it works for us. Having teddy cook breakfast and eat on your balcony or in the yard next to the sea and having no wait for that early morning cup if coffee is awesome. Just walk right over to the stand and fix yourself a cup. Almost everything you'd want a short walk away also.

----------


## reggaekaren

Moonlight Villa is a wonderful place, as well.

----------


## Seveen

I suggest for this trip --- stay on the beach and visit where you think you might stay on the cliffs for next time

l love the beach --- the cliffs are a nice place to visit --- but I wouldn't want to stay there . . .

----------


## SandT CHI

> I suggest for this trip --- stay on the beach and visit where you think you might stay on the cliffs for next time
> 
> l love the beach --- the cliffs are a nice place to visit --- but I wouldn't want to stay there . . .


Opposite for these cliff dwellers!!

----------


## gerryg123

> Opposite for these cliff dwellers!!


I agree wholeheartedly. There are MANY advantages to being on the Cliffs, particularly the absence of hustlers and higglers every time you turn around. It's nice to enjoy the ocean with NO sand. It's awesome to float around on a raft in the caves. You can snorkle without first going on a boat. There are better restaurants on the cliffs, and generally good and accomodations are more affordable.

The west end is the best end. And Seastar inn is a special place with a great vibe. It's easy to meet interesting people there, most of whom have an incredibly strong bond to Negril. 

The average neighbor at the Seastar Inn has returned at least three times.

----------


## SandT CHI

Have to check out Seastar one trip to see what the deal is.  I hate walking on the sand into the sea for fear of stepping on something thats why i like to jump into deep water and instantly snorkel.  Of the five whole days we are there usually we end up at the beach two or three of them.  When we have had enough of the fuss, we retreat.  Works for us.  The beach is defintiely the spot to people watch, but to vacation; its the cliffs hands down.

----------


## captaind

> The average neighbor at the Seastar Inn has returned at least three times.



Thursday night starts number 14


Cap

----------


## walter

Decisions, decisions! Cliffs, or the beach?
Fortunately, there is a third possibility: easy walk to the beach, equally easy walk to cliffs and even easier walk to Hi Lo for a breakfast supplies.
The attached satellite map speaks for itself.

----------


## Lola

If you want to try the west end cliffs, stay on the water/cliff side.  There are many many places to choose from, look at the Accommodations list on this site or negril onestop's site.

----------


## JamaiKay

You should call or email Tensing Pen directly to confirm current policy on guests joining you. Jenny Cakes is downtown Negril & absolutely delicious no matter the cake regular or special...

----------


## phineasfreakears

> Sorry. Not trying to hijack thread but if someone knows about my friend hanging out with us at Tensing Pen and Jenny's cakes it would be helpful.


Have been to Tensing many times, once staying there and other times just visiting for a drink or to have some lunch. Never had a problem. Just explain to the guard at the entrance and all is irie.

----------


## Melody

Le Mirage has lovely rooms and seaviews at a great price. Good pool with seaview. No bar or restaurant onsite but great location to Wise Choice, Aubie's, Sharks. Right beside Tensing Pen. Continental breakfast included, big self serve coffee urn. Welcomed at Charela's beach. I stayed for 3 nights last trip, first time staying cliffs. Main goal was to relax, try out more cliff restaurants. Thought I'd get to the hammock park and do lots of exploring, but other than enjoying new restaurants, going to Charela one day, I just chilled and relaxed. Many more cliff restaurants to try still! Would definitely do the same thing again, but don't think I could do the whole trip on west end, enjoy beach walking and getting my feet wet in the sea to cool off! I did really love that all rooms at Le Mirage have great seaviews and balconies...not that many on the beach with good seaviews. A split stay for me is a good way to enjoy the best of both.

----------


## papamark

I am with Vinnie...Blue Cave Castle is the best!!  

Top notch staff, security, meals, morning coffee, vibe, view, rooms, amenities, wifi, sunny yard, gardens, shade, breeze, best snorkeling, great neighborhood with grocery store, restaurants, bars all within a couple minute walk.

If you have ever dreamed of living in a castle on a cliff overlooking the sea...seriously, it can't get much better...

----------


## Kathy

I agree with staying at Blue Cave Castle... safe, clean, unique.  Good food at Teddy's Hideaway right on property, as well as other good restaurants within easy walking distance...  Not sure how active you want to be, but we enjoyed renting bicycles for a day (from GAS bike rental next door to Blue Cave) and heading out to Just Natural Restaurant for lunch and a little tour of their grounds, then further out down the road to the Westender Inn... Over the years we've been beach dwellers, then cliff dwellers, and now beach dwellers with a wind-down of our trip out on the cliffs. Have fun.

----------


## jar77

Have stayed at Blue cave castle...good spot great restaurant cool building no bar though if you want fancy drinks....tensing pen better....much more quiet awesome rooms...catcha falling star the best IMO...great everything....sea star is great but I want oceanfront all day everyday on vacation...

----------


## VVHT

Big Shiny,

Stayed on the beach from 92 to 05, never thought I would leave the beach. In 06, just to change things up I tried Seastar Inn in the West End. Haven't been anywhere else since and I'm not going back to the beach. Big Frank summed it up best in his post. I can only add: At Seastar Inn you arrive as a guest and leave as one of the family.

Enjoy,

VVHT

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

Thanks for all the replies! 
I would love to hear more.

BCC is definitely on our must try list but I think we would like to check it out in person before booking there. 
It seems like the perfect, quirky, little place for us but we have never actually been on the property......yet.  :Cool:

----------


## Big_frank

If I ever travel to historic Europe again; I might want to stay in  a castle; but in Jamaica????

----------


## booger

I stayed in the Penthouse at BCC in July and was miserable. Only though because of the heat and lack of AC. It is a cool quirky place with an awesome staff and Chef Teddy rocks. I would stay there again in a heartbeat, with AC though. I actually enjoyed the walk from there into town as well as the proximity to a few good spots. I am usually deeper in the West End, so the change was nice.

Budget not on the water Seastar cannot be beat.

----------


## ROBIN

Hey Shiny n Mango......we met when you did the bar tour in Nov......I always stay at Seastar when rooms are available and I am back there Apr 4......it is home in Jamaica.....and I have been going to Negril since 1983.  The vibe is amazing the people great and you are within walking distance of LTU, Ricks, Xtabi, Catcha Falling Star (for dinner), Lighthouse, many wonderful little bars, & restaurants.  I go snorkeling at Xtabi so I don't miss the sea front.  There is a reason that Seastar has won so many awards of excellence in spite of being set back from the sea. I know you won't be sorry if you stay there.

----------


## jojo p

I know what you sconie folks like, stay on the beach!!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Patricia

There's always SamSara....if you get bored on the cliffs, take their FREE shuttle to the beach  :Cool:

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

> Hey Shiny n Mango......we met when you did the bar tour in Nov......I always stay at Seastar when rooms are available and I am back there Apr 4......it is home in Jamaica.....and I have been going to Negril since 1983.  The vibe is amazing the people great and you are within walking distance of LTU, Ricks, Xtabi, Catcha Falling Star (for dinner), Lighthouse, many wonderful little bars, & restaurants.  I go snorkeling at Xtabi so I don't miss the sea front.  There is a reason that Seastar has won so many awards of excellence in spite of being set back from the sea. I know you won't be sorry if you stay there.


Hi Robin!

It was very nice meeting you at Seastar! (even though we told you we would be back and then never showed)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

My most vivid memories from that night were when 2 of us accidentally bought a round at the same time and, being 2 for 1 night, we had like 12 open bottles of Redstripe sitting on the bar. And then when you and Julie were talking for a while and she turns to me to proudly tell me she just met a nice boardie. Her bubble was only slightly burst when I looked over at you and said....oh ya, that's Robin......I've seen her on the board.  :Smile: 

The bad thing about the pub crawl is all the plans you make for the next day that you have little chance of actually keeping. 
Hangover + sand gravity = quiet night at the villa.  :Cool: 

Hopefully we will see you there again soon! 
BS

----------


## ROBIN

One of the most important things I have learned in my many years of Negril is that the best laid plans go awry........so just Go with the Flow!!!! LOL.....I have also learned that once a Negril fan always a Negril fan and we will meet up again ..as many of my Negril friends and I have discovered.   I think you would really like the west end so please at least try it for a couple of days....up there you feel as if you live IN Jamaica instead of ON Jamaica (as a tourist).  Enjoy your stay at any rate and see you soon....sometime.





> Hi Robin!
> 
> It was very nice meeting you at Seastar! (even though we told you we would be back and then never showed) 
> 
> My most vivid memories from that night were when 2 of us accidentally bought a round at the same time and, being 2 for 1 night, we had like 12 open bottles of Redstripe sitting on the bar. And then when you and Julie were talking for a while and she turns to me to proudly tell me she just met a nice boardie. Her bubble was only slightly burst when I looked over at you and said....oh ya, that's Robin......I've seen her on the board. 
> 
> The bad thing about the pub crawl is all the plans you make for the next day that you have little chance of actually keeping. 
> Hangover + sand gravity = quiet night at the villa. 
> 
> ...

----------

